# [ffmpeg] Pas de prise en compte du nombre de threads

## Picani

Bonsoir,

Lorsque je veux convertir une vidéo avec ffmpeg, le paramètre -threads N n'est pas pris en compte, qq soit la valeur de N (valeur entière). Pourtant, ffmpeg est bien compilé avec le USE "threads" ...

Voila par exemple, la ligne de commande que j'ai utilisée tt a l'heure :

```
ffmpeg -i America\ Beauty.mkv -acodec libvorbis -ab 128k -vcodec libtheora -qmin 1 -qmax 31 -minrate 0 -maxrate 9000000 -pass 1 -passlogfile pass1.fpf -threads 3  America\ Beauty.ogg
```

Qq soit la valeur que je mets pour -threads, la conversion se fait à la même vitesse. Et attendre presque 4h pour convertir un film en HD ça ne m'enchante pas du tt ...

Et voici ffmpeg -version :

```
FFmpeg version SVN-r25423, Copyright (c) 2000-2010 the FFmpeg developers

  built on Nov  7 2010 16:48:19 with gcc 4.4.5

  configuration: --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib64 --shlibdir=/usr/lib64 --mandir=/usr/share/man --enable-static --enable-shared --cc=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --enable-postproc --enable-avfilter --disable-stripping --disable-debug --disable-doc --disable-network --disable-vaapi --disable-static --disable-vdpau --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis --enable-libx264 --enable-libxvid --disable-indev=v4l --disable-indev=v4l2 --disable-indev=oss --disable-indev=jack --enable-x11grab --disable-outdev=oss --enable-pthreads --enable-libschroedinger --disable-altivec --cpu=core2 --enable-hardcoded-tables

  libavutil     50.32. 3 / 50.32. 3

  libavcore      0. 9. 1 /  0. 9. 1

  libavcodec    52.92. 0 / 52.92. 0

  libavformat   52.80. 0 / 52.80. 0

  libavdevice   52. 2. 2 / 52. 2. 2

  libavfilter    1.48. 0 /  1.48. 0

  libswscale     0.12. 0 /  0.12. 0

  libpostproc   51. 2. 0 / 51. 2. 0

FFmpeg SVN-r25423

libavutil     50.32. 3 / 50.32. 3

libavcore      0. 9. 1 /  0. 9. 1

libavcodec    52.92. 0 / 52.92. 0

libavformat   52.80. 0 / 52.80. 0

libavdevice   52. 2. 2 / 52. 2. 2

libavfilter    1.48. 0 /  1.48. 0

libswscale     0.12. 0 /  0.12. 0

libpostproc   51. 2. 0 / 51. 2. 0

```

Si qqn sait ce qu'il ce passe ...

Merci.

----------

## El_Goretto

Question stupide, mais tu vérifies que "ce n'est pas pris en compte" comment, précisément?

Uniquement par le temps que ça prend?

Et sinon, google me répond çà: http://www.pubbs.net/201003/gentoo/63148-gentoo-user-ffmpeg-quotthreadsquot-parameter.html

----------

## boozo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
> Et sinon, google me répond çà: http://www.pubbs.net/201003/gentoo/63148-gentoo-user-ffmpeg-quotthreadsquot-parameter.html

 

En complément spécifique sur f.g.o => Ebuild for multi-threaded ("multi-core") mplayer (ffmpeg-mt)

----------

## Picani

Par le temps que sa prend, mais aussi l'utilisation du processeur, le débit (en kbits/s en bas à droite), et le nombre d'images traitées en 10s environ.

Et je ne suis pas trop chaud pour utiliser des overlays, alors j'ai regardé avec vlc-1.1.4.1 et après avoir lancé l'encodage, le film ce met en route, mais rien ne se passe, il n'est pas encodé ...

Au cas où voici ses USES :

eix vlc :

```
Installed versions:  1.1.4.1(12:02:38 01/11/2010)(X a52 aac alsa cdda dbus dts dvd elibc_glibc ffmpeg flac gcrypt id3tag kate libass libnotify libtiger matroska mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl png qt4 rtsp samba schroedinger sdl speex sse svg theora truetype vcdx vorbis x264 xcb xml xv zvbi -aalib -altivec -atmo -avahi -bidi -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb -dvb -fbcon -fluidsynth -fontconfig -ggi -gnome -gnutls -httpd -ieee1394 -jack -kde -libcaca -libproxy -libv4l -libv4l2 -lirc -live -lua -modplug -mtp -musepack -optimisememory -oss -projectm -pulseaudio -pvr -remoteosd -run-as-root -sdl-image -shine -shout -skins -sqlite -stream -svga -taglib -twolame -udev -upnp -v4l -v4l2 -vaapi -vlm -win32codecs -wma-fixed -xosd)

```

----------

## El_Goretto

Pas trop chaud pour utiliser des overlays, mais tu as ffmpeg en "SVN"... ouais ben si tu aimes t'embêter, écoute, c'est ton droit  :Smile: 

Tu as la réponse que tu es venu chercher en tout cas.

----------

## Picani

En effet, je n'avais pas fait attention. Quand je dis pas chaud, c'est que j'ai plus beaucoup de temps pour m'occuper de ma gentoo, elle marche et je veux rien toucher. Mais j'avais pas vu que ffmpeg était en SVN, je vais essayer de l'installer en amd64, pas ~amd64.

Je passerais le sujet en "résolu" à ce moment là.

Et merci !

----------

